# Clarisonic & Skin Care Routine



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 19, 2013)

I've recently entered into the beauty world - I never was much into makeup or skincare but I've decided I want to feel good about myself. I have acne prone skin - the worst of it is usually on my chin, around my mouth, and also on my forehead. I also have really bad acne scars on my chin that I'm not sure how to get rid of, or to cover them up. I'm very light skinned so the red blemishes &amp; scars really show. I'm not exactly sure what type of skin I have - like I said I just now decided to take care of myself. When I wake up, my face feels gross and a bit greasy. My face has been a lot better since I have started to take care of it.

I've been looking into the Clarisonic to help with my acne &amp; overall skin appearance. Do you think it is worth it? What products do you use with it? Which type of Clarisonic?

Also, what is your skincare routine - or what can you recommend for me?

Currently all I do is remove my makeup, then I've been using Lush's Let the Good Times Roll cleanser. I'm not sure what else I should add to my routine.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 20, 2013)

I have sensitive acne prone skin so I understand how you feel. Part of skin problems can be genetics, age, hormones, allergies, etc. which you obviously can't control. These are all factors that will constantly change so you will need to change your routine with them. There are certain factors that you can control like sleeping enough, eating a healthy diet (less over processed, oily foods, and sugar), drinking enough water, and getting exercise.

Clarisonic has mixed reviews. Some people have amazing results and some people have very little change or negative results. It is a roll of the dice, so if you opt to try this I would make sure you purchase it in a place that allows returns just in case. You can search Clarisonic up top in the search bar to find tons of information on it to help you decide.

If I were you I would try other stuff first. Make sure you are washing your face twice a day. Once in the morning and once in the evening for makeup removal. LUSH's products are great. If you find they are irritating your skin I can recommend Cetaphil cleansers which are great for sensitive skin.

After you clean it make sure you moisturize it with a light moisturizer. This is counter-intuitive for most people with oily skin because most people don't realize that moisturizing actually stops the over production of face oil. When you cleanse you usually strip most or all of the oils from your face. If you don't replace them with a moisturizer your skin starts to over produce oil.

I exfoliate once a week. Many of the ladies do it more often but my skin can't handle it. I start breaking out and peeling all at the same time. Once a week I use a gentle exfoliator. I recommend Exfolikate. Don't buy harsh exfoliators (some of the popular apricot scrubs) because they can have jagged granules in them and  tear your pores open making them more vulnerable. If you don't want to pay for an exfoliator just grab a dash of finely granulated sugar and put it in your regular cleanser. It's very gentle and you aren't eating it so it's ok.

The one product that I have completely fallen in love with is Shea Terra's Rose Hips Black Soap Face Wash. It is a completely smooth, natural product (with no granules) and it really helps remove blackheads. It makes my face feel so smooth and nice. It is a little stinky though because it has tree ashes in it. I use this once of week as a mask and it's gentle but very effective.

Choosing your cosmetics is important too. If you are dealing with oily/acne prone skin you should purchase products that are made for that. Don't dump extra oil on your face by adding heavy oily foundations. Get oil free ones, or oil absorbing ones.

Keep in mind when you change your beauty regimen sometimes it takes awhile for your skin to catch up. So don't get worried if it isn't instantly fixed. The more you care for it the better your skin will be at repairing itself and not breaking out so much.

Other random tips:

Keep your hands off your face, they carry oil and dirt to your face

Carry blotting sheets in your purse to use on the go. You can buy these super cheap at e.l.f.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 20, 2013)

i got my Clarisonic MIA for only $57! yup.. fifty seven dollars! i find it to be amaaazing but what Dalylah mentioned is correct.. people sometimes have awesome results.. okay results.. and negative results..

but, I'm currently using mine with Juara products and it works really well together! Definitely loving their rice facial scrub, cleanser, and moisturizer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm gonna preface with...my skin is NOT sensitive at all.... 

That being said, I've always had acne, and it's always caused hyperpigmentation issues whether the acne comes to a head (no pun intended) or not, and those spots would take months to go away. In my teens and 20s I saw multiple dermatologists...tried prescription topicals, topical retinoids, oral antibiotics, birth control, and even two courses of accutane. My skin's pretty tough...and stubborn.

I have only recently (the past year or so) gotten my skin under control - and it was actually by following a lot of the exfoliating advice from..."Dr. Neal Schultz" on YouTube. He's the DermTV guy. Since everyone's skin is different, I just took the main ideas from him - exfoliate as much as your skin will allow without being irritated (keeps pores clear of debris so you're less likely to develop blackheads and cystic acne); when used properly, chemical exfoliants (eg glycolic, lactic, and salicylic acids) are kinder to your skin than physical exfoliants (physical exfoliants might be un-uniformly abrasive and less controllable than chemical exfoliants); moisturize (even if you have acne - or your oil glands will try to overcompensate and create even more oil which may stick &amp; clog pores) , and always use SPF (or the spots come back...).

So, with that background, my daily routine is:

AM: Clarisonic (normal head) with the DDF brightening cleanser (it has both glycolic and salicylic acids in mild amounts). DDF SPF eye cream, Neutrogena Ultrasheer LIQUID sunblock SPF 70 (has the consistency of water and does not leave the skin greasy and absorbs quickly). Shisedo makes a very similar sunblock but is much more expensive. And then makeup as needed. Both Missha's perfect cover BB and Revlon Colorstay (oily/combo) stay on my all day, though I get greasy by afternoon.

PM: Take off all makeup. Same DDF/Clarisonic combo. Paula's Choice 2% BHA Gel all over the face. OXY10 in areas where I'm prone to cystic acne, even when there's nothing there. Paul's Choice Resist 9 on dark spots and whiteheads. Burt's Bees Intensive Hydration Night Cream (I got this for free and it is moisturizing, but really any moisturizer will do). In addition, I use up whatever random facial care samples I have that seem interesting. 

Once a week: 30% salicylic acid peel (I told you my skin was tough). 3 days after the salicylic acid peel, "Dr.Dennis Gross" extra strength alpha beta peel. (again...stubborn skin).

Once a week: Kanebo Sensai Silky Peel Powder - I have no idea what is in this (I think it must be papaya enzyme or something close to that) but that stuff gets my face soooo squeaky clean and exfoliated). It's expensive, but I'm still on my first bottle, and I've had it for about 3 years. 

The big jumps in improvement came with the preventative use of the OXY10, every night all over (initially) the face. The next big leap was with the 30% and the Dr. Gross acid peels and the Resist 9 (which is time release 9% salicylic acid). 

Technically, the acids loosen the stickiness between skin layers, so you shed dead skin more efficiently. I already had the clarisonic before I integrated all the salicylic acid into my routine, but I kept it in there just because I figure the mechanical exfoliation would just loosen those already chemically loosened layers.... but really, I don't think it's a must have. Over all - for acne prone skin...do as much as your skin will happily allow with salicylic acid (BHA). Keep it moisturized, and keep it sunblocked/screened.  If you have cystic acne, use as much benzyl peroxide as you skin will all - as treatment and prevention. 

Good luck! I know what it feels like to be in that never ending cycle where you have acne, then spots when the acne goes away, and then before the spots fade, more acne comes :/...


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have sensitive acne prone skin that is also combination so oily t-zone. I use my Clarisonic with the Neutrogena acne prone transparent bar soap (usually about less than $3.00). I don't really have an eye cream I am using Benefits its eye-potent because I received a sample and its alright nothing too special. Then I put on Kiehls dark spot solution serum. I have noticed that this has helped my complexation a lot! My face used to be discolored and uneven also my dark spots and red scars used to be more noticeable but I really do see a difference in my appearance. And then I use Cliniques gel moisturizer which is meant for combination to oily skin. 

I have been using my Clarisonic under a year this May should be a year. I got mine from the Birchbox shop &amp; used my points on it. I think they still sell it, if you have Birchbox you should totally get it from there specially if you have a 20%off anniversary discount. And at first I didn't believe it would change my face but as time went on I realized how amazing my skin looked &amp; felt. I still do get oily but nothing like before. My oilyness has decreased so much. My blackheads are seriously no more, I get them here &amp; there but nothing like before. Also I remember getting acne not a lot but my skin was more acne prone before the Clarisonic. I still once in awhile will get some breaking out but they go away within 2 days or so. My skin used to look dull and bumpy but now it looks glowy &amp; smooth. I really love it but I would recommend getting a face brush from either Ulta or Sephora and using this for maybe a month? I did this before I started using my Clarisonic to get my skin used to a brush cleaning it. And I feel that this prevented me to "purge." I have heard that some ladies skin reacts to the Clarisonic and breakout like crazy for about a week or two but then it goes to normal. But I did not go through that so I would really recommend getting a brush like that. The Clarisonic doesn't hurt what so ever its very fast so  you hardly feel it, its almost like a little massage. I had been trying to get my skin to be balanced for the longest time ever since I was 13 and I am very happy that finally I have something that works. Now if I could only find something that helps with dark circles...that would be amazing.

Hope this helps! And my mom also uses the Clarisonic and she has dry skin and is over 45 and she loves it as well.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone for the help!


----------



## ladybritt (Jan 20, 2013)

Everyone did an awesome job answering, but I will throw my two cents in. My skin can be sensitive, but it is very oily and I have problems with blackheads. I have had my clarisonic (mia) for almost a year and I love it. It has helped with my breakouts and my skin is more glowy than it was before. I use the deep pore cleansing brush head and clean it with soap and water after each use and then soak it for about 1 minute in alcohol every week because I am a germaphobe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And change it every 3 months like they suggest. I use juice beauty's clear skin line and it also helped with changing my skin. After 1 use my skin was soft and looked a lot better. I also use witch hazel as a toner. I don't always wash my face before bed (bad!) but I always use a makeup wipe, or if I have a bare face, swipe it with some witch hazel. It took awhile for my breakouts to go away but eventually it happened and now I only get hormonal ones. I don't know if the clarisonic or juice beauty did it, or if they both contributed, but I have skin that I can be happy about (most of the time lol) so I'm not going to stop using one to find out.


----------



## inimitable (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've recently entered into the beauty world - I never was much into makeup or skincare but I've decided I want to feel good about myself. I have acne prone skin - the worst of it is usually on my chin, around my mouth, and also on my forehead. I also have really bad acne scars on my chin that I'm not sure how to get rid of, or to cover them up. I'm very light skinned so the red blemishes &amp; scars really show. I'm not exactly sure what type of skin I have - like I said I just now decided to take care of myself. When I wake up, my face feels gross and a bit greasy. My face has been a lot better since I have started to take care of it.
> 
> ...


 I have kept meaning to reply to this, so I hope I'm not too late to throw my .02 in.

First of all, congrats on taking steps to take care of yourself and your skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had acne prone but resilient skin when I was younger. Over the years (in my early 30's now), I developed rosacea and sensitivities to a lot of ingredients/chemicals. I now have combo skin that leans to the dry side on my cheeks. I've had to adjust my skin care regimin a few times, and I'm sure that will be an ongoing process as I age. As it should be. My suggestions are: do some experimenting to find out what is best for you and less is more. Everyone's skin is so different that it really does take trial and error to find products that work for you. I've also found that sometimes paring things down is the best approach. It is really easy to overload on a lot of product that doesn't really do any good. I wish you the best of luck in this endeavor!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I picked up a Mia2 over a year ago, and I have had great success with it. I had blackheads and milia that never seemed to go away. I also had issues with texture and flaking. I don't have those issues anymore. It is important to find the right cleanser with this brush or your skin could get dried out. I had to switch a couple of times before I found the right one for me. Additionally, make sure that you don't apply pressure; the brush should glide over your skin. My routine and products below:

AM:

- Massage Yes to Carrots Daily Cream Facial Cleanser onto face while in the shower. Follow up with the Mia2 on the low setting and with the sensitive brush head.

- Massage jojoba oil into skin just before getting out of shower. Most of this gets toweled off, but it helps keep in moisture between the shower and makeup/moisturizer application. My water is really, really hard and it just leaches out any moisture if I don't seal it in.

- Apply a moisturizer (Yes to Carrots Repairing Night Cream) or makeup (I use a primer and tinted moisturizer) right after shower.

PM:

- Use same cleanser (with the Clarisonic brush) and moisturizer. I wear waterproof mascara, and if it is being stubborn (or I have a lot of other eye makeup on) I use extra virgin olive oil to take it all off prior to the cleanser.

This is for the winter when my skin becomes crazy dry, so the super thick cream is necessary even on the oily t-zone. I don't break out or get flakey skin this way. I'll probably switch to a lighter moisturizer in the summer. I will use honey and olive oil as a mask if I notice my skin becoming dull or flakey. I will also use an aspirin mask (just aspirin and water) in the summer for the same reason.

I should mention that people often comment on how "clear" or "good" my skin is when I'm not wearing makeup (which is to even out melasma/rosacea and get spf protection). I don't use a lot of products, but they work for my skin type. My skin scars easily, so I try to nip any issues in the bud. Keeping things clean and well moisturized works for me. And a little drop of honey if a spot pops up seems to shorten the healing time (overnight or within 48 hours) and lessen the likelihood of a scar.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 26, 2013)

You're not too late at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm always open to advice &amp; reading other's routines!! I loved reading everyone's - definitely a lot to take in and just figure out what works best for me!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello! I'm Cookie

I purchased my Clarisonic Mia 2 about 1 1/2 months ago, and I love it. I have combination skin, so some parts can get really oily, but others dry, etc. I had bad acne when I was a teen, but after trying Proactiv it went away until my early 20's. I think my skin adjusted to it, so it stopped being effective (I heard that can happen). Starting about 3-4 years ago I started getting cystic acne on my chin and it's SUCH a drag, so I'm constantly trying to find new ways to keep that at bay and I love a super clean face. Anyhow, I recommend the Clarisonic for several reasons, it has great coverage and it's great not having to use your fingers since there will be less bacteria (if you keep your Clarisonic brush clean often!) and your fingers can be quite rough on your skin. Another great tip I learned from a Clarisonic user is to constantly use a clean face towel, changing it every 3-4 days and never use it for your hands, etc. As others stated above, the Clarisonic can be the most amazing thing you've ever tried or it may not be for you at all. I recommend trying it  I've adored it so far!

I've used the Sensitive brush head and the Deep Pore Cleansing one, btw and I use Olay Total Effect Blemish Control Salicylic Acne Cleanser in the morning and Fresh Soy Face Cleanser at night. &lt;3


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for such great replies! 

So I went ahead and bought the Clarisonic Mia 2. I figured I'd try it, if I didn't like I could return it. So far, it's been great!! I was really worried about purging, but so far (its been 3 weeks) my face has been great! I remove my make-up with a towelette first, and then use the clarisonic. I've been using it morning and nightly. I tried the stuff that came with it - nice lather, but felt like it was drying my face a bit. I've also been trying Purity and then I use the Josie Maran Argan Oil that I received in Ipsy.

My face has never looked better! I've probably had ONE zit - and it has gone away within 1-2 days. My acne scars look better too.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you everyone for such great replies!
> 
> ...


 I'm glad you're having good results! I was recently in a L'Oreal test panel study for cleansers to use with the clarisonic, and they asked a lot of questions in the follow-up about how well the various cleansers foamed and moisturized. I really think any cleanser is fine on that thing. 

What brush head are you using?


----------



## nishino (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once a week: 30% salicylic acid peel (I told you my skin was tough). 3 days after the salicylic acid peel, "Dr.Dennis Gross" extra strength alpha beta peel. (again...stubborn skin).


 WOW, where do you get the 30% salicylic acid peel?  Does that have to be done by an aestheticisn?  I have the Paula's Choice 9% BHA also, never dreamed there was BHA available in 30% concentrations, whew.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad you're having good results! I was recently in a L'Oreal test panel study for cleansers to use with the clarisonic, and they asked a lot of questions in the follow-up about how well the various cleansers foamed and moisturized. I really think any cleanser is fine on that thing.
> 
> What brush head are you using?


 I've also used my Lush Let the Good Times Roll cleanser - so yeah I think anything is fine.

I'm using the Sensitive brush that came with it.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOW, where do you get the 30% salicylic acid peel?  Does that have to be done by an aestheticisn?  I have the Paula's Choice 9% BHA also, never dreamed there was BHA available in 30% concentrations, whew.


 I got it on eBay, and I think it is marketed to aesteticians. The buyer that I order through is skinbeautysolutions but there are lots on eBay - different concentrations. There are also a lot of people that sell various concentrations of glycolic and lactic acids. But the 30% salicylic, I leave on for a maximum of 5 minutes whereas the Paula's Choice I leave on overnight. the 30% does get tingly and my face is pink/red immediately after, but even at 5 minutes, I don't actually have skin flaking off or peeling at all. Super-tough skin....


----------



## nishino (Feb 11, 2013)

LOL super-tough, yes I can see that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the info, I may have to try this someday


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOW, where do you get the 30% salicylic acid peel?  Does that have to be done by an aestheticisn?  I have the Paula's Choice 9% BHA also, never dreamed there was BHA available in 30% concentrations, whew.


 I forgot to ask - what do you think about the Resist 9? I really like it...the price tag hurts a little...but I think I might have to get another once I run out....


----------



## nishino (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to ask - what do you think about the Resist 9? I really like it...the price tag hurts a little...but I think I might have to get another once I run out....


 I'm kind of on the fence about it.  I thought it would help with clogged pores, but so far no effect.  Also not sure about post-acne scar fading, it *seems* to help the fading a bit, but I actually couldn't say for certain whether it's really making a difference or not.  I've been so frustrated this winter with clogged pores erupting into huge angry red bumps, and not even the BHA9% has any effect on them.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that the Clarisonic is working well for you! I got into such a routine from combating acne, that I didn't even realize that I didn't really need it anymore and it was actually contributing to acne. I have combination skin in the sense that my t-zone is wildly oily and my other areas are just normal, sometimes a bit dry. I cleanse each night with a makeup removing towelette and then use Cetaphil for Normal to Oily Skin with my Clarisonic. I apply Clinique's Dramatically Different Moisturizing *Gel *each night and I use the gel rather than the lotion since my skin gets so oily in the t-zone region. Each morning, I wash my face with Korres Wild Rose Brightening Cleanser which has tiny exfoliating.... chunks in it. The exfoliants aren't harsh in that at all and it's a creamy cleanser that I like quite a bit. I then apply the Clinique moisturizer OR if it's really cold and dry, Embryolisse's cream. I have pretty much completely stopped using any "acne" product and my skin is much happier. I still get a break out every now and then, but it's one or two zits and they heal quickly on their own. I notice that I tend to break out when I skip washing my face because I've passed out in front of the TV and wake up at 5 in the morning and go to bed 






I bought the Shea Terra African Black Soap, but I've yet to use it. I really need to though because I've heard that it works miracles on black heads.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm kind of on the fence about it.  I thought it would help with clogged pores, but so far no effect.  Also not sure about post-acne scar fading, it *seems* to help the fading a bit, but I actually couldn't say for certain whether it's really making a difference or not.  I've been so frustrated this winter with clogged pores erupting into huge angry red bumps, and not even the BHA9% has any effect on them.


 I would try a salicylic acid peel of some sort - only you would be able to judge what strength you would need. I tried the Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha/Beta (extra strength) peels before I got the 30% acid, and the Dennis Gross pads worked well - but they're super-pricy...so I'm trying to ween myself off of those.

The BHA9% really only helped my to get rid of the raised, healed-over bumps that I had...it helped dry out and loosen the dry, woodsy patches of skin after blemished healed. It didn't do anything for my post-acne hyperpigmentation.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad to hear that the Clarisonic is working well for you! I got into such a routine from combating acne, that I didn't even realize that I didn't really need it anymore and it was actually contributing to acne. I have combination skin in the sense that my t-zone is wildly oily and my other areas are just normal, sometimes a bit dry. I cleanse each night with a makeup removing towelette and then use Cetaphil for Normal to Oily Skin with my Clarisonic. I apply Clinique's Dramatically Different Moisturizing *Gel *each night and I use the gel rather than the lotion since my skin gets so oily in the t-zone region. Each morning, I wash my face with Korres Wild Rose Brightening Cleanser which has tiny exfoliating.... chunks in it. The exfoliants aren't harsh in that at all and it's a creamy cleanser that I like quite a bit. I then apply the Clinique moisturizer OR if it's really cold and dry, Embryolisse's cream. I have pretty much completely stopped using any "acne" product and my skin is much happier. I still get a break out every now and then, but it's one or two zits and they heal quickly on their own. I notice that I tend to break out when I skip washing my face because I've passed out in front of the TV and wake up at 5 in the morning and go to bed
> 
> ...


  Yes I've heard the same about Shea Terra African Black Soap - let me know how it works for me! I've been interested in trying it as well.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 12, 2013)

I also love what the DDF Brightening Cleanser tgooberbutt mentioned does to my skin. I have a fake Clarisonic (Olay) but even that definitely helps so much more than just my hands or anything manual. DDF does make a cleanser for sensitive skin specifically but I have never tried it. I also think that exfoliating a few times a week at least has really helped me. I want to try more peels. My DDF-Cleanser-using face sort of laughed at the Juice Beauty sensitive peel, but if your skin really is sensitive you might find it nice and it's organic. They do have a try-it size.


----------



## inimitable (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you everyone for such great replies!
> 
> ...


 Congrats! I'm glad it is working out for you. It really has made a difference for me too.


----------



## nishino (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would try a salicylic acid peel of some sort - only you would be able to judge what strength you would need. I tried the Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha/Beta (extra strength) peels before I got the 30% acid, and the Dennis Gross pads worked well - but they're super-pricy...so I'm trying to ween myself off of those.
> ...


 Yup, I've been looking into those combo BHA/AHA treatments, I think Peter Thomas Ross has them too.  I'm slowly working AHA into my routine to see if that makes any difference.  I've been using Paula's Choice 2% BHA and also a benzoyl peroxide 2.5%  twice daily, which seemed to help initially but for some reason my skin has just gone crazy with the erupting clogged pores these last few months.  Anyways, I guess I'll search around for the salicylic acid peels, maybe if nothing improves in a month or so I'll give them a whirl.


----------

